# Hemos actualizado el precio del croissant: ayer 1 euro Hoy 1,50



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (16 Ene 2022)

Ayer, a la misma hora, pocos pasteles y bollería a la venta. Hoy tenían De todo. Se ve que la pequeña subida del.50%, les ha permitido vender una mierda


----------



## zirick (16 Ene 2022)

Ayer lo compraba, hoy no


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (16 Ene 2022)

Va a consumir su puta madre


----------



## dmb001 (16 Ene 2022)

En el Lidl o Mercabrona por 1,50 tienes 5 o 6, no me extraña que la gente se los quiten de las manos.


----------



## Mellizio (16 Ene 2022)

dmb001 dijo:


> En el Lidl o Mercabrona por 1,50 tienes 5 o 6, no me extraña que la gente se los quiten de las manos.



Calidad = dolor de barriga y diarrea, 
Yo ya he decidido no comprar bollería ( con lo rica que está) porque sienta mal


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (16 Ene 2022)

Te hacen un favor. Hoy he corrido una carrera popular, he terminado destrozado y me ha entrado mucha hambre, he comprado bolleria industrial, la mitad ha acabado en la basura. Tenía mono de dulce, suele pasar despues de un esfuerzo intenso. Cada vez es peor la calidad de la bolleria industrial, puro veneno, después de comerla te sientes fatigado.


----------



## kleinerwolf1 (16 Ene 2022)

Viva el comunismo!


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (16 Ene 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Ayer, a la misma hora, pocos pasteles y bollería a la venta. Hoy tenían De todo. Se ve que la pequeña subida del.50%, les ha permitido vender una mierda



Es el dinero blanco amigo!

Antes el b contenía la inflación, se acabó el dinero negro, pues paga, consumidor.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Es el dinero blanco amigo!
> 
> Antes el b contenía la inflación, se acabó el dinero negro, pues paga, consumidor.



Si el consumidor no aumenta su poder adquisitivo, sino que lo pierde, ya me dirás que va a pagar...Además suma el acojono derivado de dicho proceso que actúa de manera añadida a la propia pérdida de poder adquisitivo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (16 Ene 2022)

No tendrás croissants y serás feliz.


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Ene 2022)

Qué raro que aún no ha aparecido el forero de turno a decir que los croissant debes hacerlos tú en casa con harina integral y leche sacada de tu propia vaca.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

Los croissant debes hacerlos tú en casa con harina integral y leche sacada de tu propia vaca.


----------



## Pablem0s (16 Ene 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Calidad = dolor de barriga y diarrea,
> Yo ya he decidido no comprar bollería ( con lo rica que está) porque sienta mal



No hay "bollos de calidad", todos son basura compuesta de harinas y azúcar, la única diferencia es la concentración de las mismas.


----------



## cuartango (16 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Te hacen un favor. Hoy he corrido una carrera popular, he terminado destrozado y me ha entrado mucha hambre, he comprado bolleria industrial, la mitad a acabado en la basura. Tenía mono de dulce, suele pasar despues de un esfuerzo intenso. Cada vez es peor la calidad de la bolleria industrial, puro veneno, después de comerla te sientes fatigado.



A mi me encantaba la bollería industrial y era adicto a ella, pero tuve que dejarla porque me estaba matando (me provocó insomnio, apnea del sueño, etc), pues contiene muchos aditivos tóxicos (espesantes, colorantes, apelmazantes, conservadores, por no hablar de que el aspartamo y similares son cancerígenos pues vienen de un abono industrial).

Te recomiendo tomar miel de calidad de tu zona, es un alimento puro natural muy nutritivo y te quita el mono de cualquier cosa dulce. Antes de que existiera el actual sistema médico asesino, la miel era considerado un medicamento por sus buenos efectos sobre la salud (desde curar catarros hasta mejorar las encías). Aún existen tribus por el Mundo que lo consideran un regalo de los dioses y medicinal.


----------



## ciberobrero (16 Ene 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Ayer, a la misma hora, pocos pasteles y bollería a la venta. Hoy tenían De todo. Se ve que la pequeña subida del.50%, les ha permitido vender una mierda




Prueba con los sostenibles, resilientes y muy socialistas gusanos


----------



## Oligofrenico (16 Ene 2022)

Siempre se dijo que si la gente tiene menos capacidad de consumo, éste se tiene que abaratar. O quebrara

Pero éso es en el mercado. Cuando hay mercado

Si la gente se empobrece y los precios suben disparados, qué es entonces lo que pasa? Se acabó el mercado. Monopolio


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Ene 2022)

No os volváis locos, con esto y 10 minutos de horno te haces 15:

*Ingredientes*
Para 15 unidades

Harina de fuerza500 g
Azúcar75 g
Huevo2
Mantequilla250 g
Levadura prensada25 g
Sal5 g
Agua75 ml
Leche entera75 ml
Y probablemente sean de los que se venden a 2 pavos y no a 1,50. La espiral destructiva ha comenzado: para qué hacer ganar dinero al panadero si lo puedo ganar yo de forma indirecta? Y así continua el vórtice destructor de la economía.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (16 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si el consumidor no aumenta su poder adquisitivo, sino que lo pierde, ya me dirás que va a pagar...Además suma el acojono derivado de dicho proceso que actúa de manera añadida a la propia pérdida de poder adquisitivo.



Si en los ochenta no pagaban el IVA cobrado ni el pagado, ya tienes 21 Cts más de coste.

Los bollos se hacen en hornos eléctricos, que gastan el doble que hace un año.

El precio del trigo se ha duplicado.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (16 Ene 2022)

en mi barrio un bar ha hecho eso birras de 2 leuros a 2,50 ..resultado no va nadie ,,


----------



## Nut (16 Ene 2022)

Pues hoy por la mañana cortado en taza de cafe con leche madrileño y croissant mediano en terraza-soy un apestado no vacunado- 1,30€.El croissant era croissant por que al lado hay una pasteleria(donde los hacen) y el bar los compra allí.

Chupate esta!


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (16 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No os volváis locos, con esto y 10 minutos de horno te haces 15:
> 
> *Ingredientes*
> Para 15 unidades
> ...



Contando el precio de la electricidad del horno y tú precio de mano de obra te sale más caro seguro.

¿Cuánto cobras en una hora extra?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Si en los ochenta no pagaban el IVA cobrado ni el pagado, ya tienes 21 Cts más de coste.
> 
> Los bollos se hacen en hornos eléctricos, que gastan el doble que hace un año.
> 
> El precio del trigo se ha duplicado.



No me has entendido, el incremento de costes es obvio y el aumento de precios obligado de no querer llegar a unos margenes de supervivencia extrema. Lo que digo es que si el consumidor no solo no gana poder adquisitivo sino que lo pierde ya me contarás quien va a pagar los nuevos precios; los europeos de verdad...?

Nah, el desequilibrio generado va a producir situaciones dantescas.


----------



## randomizer (16 Ene 2022)

_Croissant_ quiere decir "creciente" (como la luna creciente).

Bollo creciente, precio creciente _to the moon_. Todo cuadra, hamijos.


----------



## pulopure (16 Ene 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> _Croissant_ quiere decir "creciente" (como la luna creciente).
> 
> Bollo creciente, precio creciente. Todo cuadra, hamijos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 908301



Pues me suena que la traducción era cruz santa. Por la forma de la media luna mora

Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorLadrillo (16 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No os volváis locos, con esto y 10 minutos de horno te haces 15:
> 
> *Ingredientes*
> Para 15 unidades
> ...



Joder que es un croissant. Hay que hacer un hojaldre que consiste en capas finas de mantequilla y de masa y doblarlas sobre sí mismas un montón de veces.

Es un trabajo manual de cojones, en todas las panaderías que los hacen tienen una máquina que sólo hace ese proceso.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Contando el precio de la electricidad del horno y tú precio de mano de obra te sale más caro seguro.
> 
> ¿Cuánto cobras en una hora extra?



Hacer 15 curasanes no es trabajo, puede ser incluso divertido de hacerlo con los niños o de gustarte la repostería. Hacer 500, obviamente si lo es, mucho más si no consigues venderlos, pues entonces la actividad es mas lucrativa para el que los hace en casa que para el propio panadero.

Entiendo que te refieres a una visión técnica en la que hay que contabilizar el tiempo y tal...ZZZZZ. Olvídate, la destrucción económica va a ser brutal y en gran parte por el motivo que expongo. Se empieza por hacerse unos curasanes y se acaba por reformar un piso.


----------



## Hamtel (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Qué raro que aún no ha aparecido el forero de turno a decir que los croissant debes hacerlos tú en casa con harina integral y leche sacada de tu propia vaca.



De vaca, dice.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (16 Ene 2022)

pulopure dijo:


> Pues me suena que la traducción era cruz santa. Por la forma de la media luna mora
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk



eso seria sante croix el forero tiene razon es por la luna creciente de los turcos a los que se les dio pal pelo con esto se conmemora...es raro que no pidan ya los progres que los quiten..


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (16 Ene 2022)

pulopure dijo:


> Pues me suena que la traducción era cruz santa. Por la forma de la media luna mora
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk



eso seria sante croix el forero tiene razon es por la luna creciente de los turcos a los que se les dio pal pelo con esto se conmemora...es raro que no pidan ya los progres que los quiten..


----------



## Clorhídrico (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (16 Ene 2022)

Voy dos veces por semana a mi supermercado de confianza y, desde hace varias semanas, cada semana suben algunas cosas 5 céntimos.
Suelo comprar lo mismo y mi cesta de la compra se ha encarecido unos 10 euros por semana


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Ene 2022)

DoctorLadrillo dijo:


> Joder que es un croissant. Hay que hacer un hojaldre que consiste en capas finas de mantequilla y de masa y doblarlas sobre sí mismas un montón de veces.
> 
> Es un trabajo manual de cojones, en todas las panaderías que los hacen tienen una máquina que sólo hace ese proceso.



A las malas seguro que hay recetas con la termomix o se puede comprar la masa en los supermercados.

P.D: A ver que no tengo ni puta idea de curasanes, pero quien habla de esto habla de reparar el coche uno mismo, teñirse el pelo en casa, dar clases particulares a tus propios crios.....yo que se. El vórtice destructivo de la economía ha tomado impulso derivado de la inflación, que es a lo que voy.


----------



## Silverado72 (16 Ene 2022)

Fraudez.

Socialismo.

Haz que pase.


----------



## mmmarisa (16 Ene 2022)

La mejor bollería la casera .


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (16 Ene 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


>



y eso que tendra que ver mr retarded .. el croiasant tiene como sustituto no comer nada porque todo lleva energia y trigo en su composicion..


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los croissant debes hacerlos tú en casa con harina integral y leche sacada de tu propia vaca.



Ja ja ja touché


----------



## Clorhídrico (16 Ene 2022)

> el croiasant tiene como sustituto no comer nada porque todo lleva energia y trigo en su composicion..





Enga al IGNORE


----------



## pamplinero (16 Ene 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Voy dos veces por semana a mi supermercado de confianza y, desde hace varias semanas, cada semana suben algunas cosas 5 céntimos.
> Suelo comprar lo mismo y mi cesta de la compra se ha encarecido unos 10 euros por semana



Hay que hacer como cuando vas a echar gasolina. Que siempre le echas 20€.

[Modo ironico off]


----------



## dmb001 (16 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No os volváis locos, con esto y 10 minutos de horno te haces 15:
> 
> *Ingredientes*
> Para 15 unidades
> ...



Eso es un peligro. 5 kg subí con la tontería de hacer pastelitos y mierdas durante el confinamiento


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (16 Ene 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Va a consumir su puta madre



Ahí le has dado.....estamos a las puertas del 2008, pero con brutales deudas públicas mundiales


----------



## kikoseis (16 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No os volváis locos, con esto y 10 minutos de horno te haces 15:
> 
> *Ingredientes*
> Para 15 unidades
> ...



Grazias.
¿Qué temperatura el horno?


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (16 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si el consumidor no aumenta su poder adquisitivo, sino que lo pierde, ya me dirás que va a pagar...Además suma el acojono derivado de dicho proceso que actúa de manera añadida a la propia pérdida de poder adquisitivo.



Esa es la clave del capitalismo actual: los salarios pierdn y pierden.....deflación de cajón a.la.vuelta de la esquina


----------



## thanos2 (16 Ene 2022)

Hay sitios cobrando ya un café con leche a 1,80... 

Algunos se ganan el cierre.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (16 Ene 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Esa es la clave del capitalismo actual: los salarios pierdn y pierden.....deflación de cajón a.la.vuelta de la esquina



sobre eso hay teorias , el precio sube por la demanda potencial no por la real ... les estan llegando facturas de luz acongojantes (como a todos) y eso lo tienen que repercutir aunque vendan pocos.. el croiassant quedaria como bien de lujo algo asi como el caviar..


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (16 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> sobre eso hay teorias , el precio sube por la demanda potencial no por la real ... les estan llegando facturas de luz acongojantes (como a todos) y eso lo tienen que repercutir aunque vendan pocos.. el croiassant quedaria como bien de lujo algo asi como el caviar..



Facturas de la.luz que afectan un 50% al producto????.... A ver si es, porque las pastelerías de al lado han subido precios y......


----------



## arrpak (16 Ene 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Calidad = dolor de barriga y diarrea,
> Yo ya he decidido no comprar bollería ( con lo rica que está) porque sienta mal



no será que eres celiaco?


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (16 Ene 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Facturas de la.luz que afectan un 50% al producto????.... A ver si es, porque las pastelerías de al lado han subido precios y......



se suman , la de la pasteleria con la de la cafeteria.. asi es como funciona la inflacion..y tambien hay mucho de compensar lo perdido por la pandemia obviamente..y probables miedos a que venga peor..


----------



## el segador (16 Ene 2022)

se lian con los numeros les pasa lo mismo que a los periodistas, han oido que hay una inflación del 5 o 6% y han actualizado el precio un 50%, se les ha colado un cero de más a la derecha, pero ¿que mas da??


----------



## NIKK (16 Ene 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Calidad = dolor de barriga y diarrea,
> Yo ya he decidido no comprar bollería ( con lo rica que está) porque sienta mal



Pero si son los mismos atontao     ¿no has oido hablar de la palabra picaresca?


----------



## Ozymandias (16 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Es el dinero blanco amigo!
> 
> Antes el b contenía la inflación, se acabó el dinero negro, pues paga, consumidor.



Y cuando entre en funcionamiento el Euro digital lo vamos a flipar de verdad con la subida de precios generalizada


----------



## pamplinero (16 Ene 2022)

Pues mira, es una gran oportunidad para empezar a dejar de comer esas bombas caloricas de mantequilla y harina.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (16 Ene 2022)

arrpak dijo:


> no será que eres celiaco?



Buen apunte.


----------



## vinavil (16 Ene 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Ayer, a la misma hora, pocos pasteles y bollería a la venta. Hoy tenían De todo. Se ve que la pequeña subida del.50%, les ha permitido vender una mierda






Pues háztelos tú.
En casa hacemos las pizzas porque últimamente racaneaban con la mozzarella  . El proximo día subo una afoto.


----------



## faraico (16 Ene 2022)

Me pasa con la coca cola... Antes 0,60€....ahota 0,75€....he dejado de comprarlas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Ene 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Grazias.
> ¿Qué temperatura el horno?











Cómo hacer croissants caseros para celebrar el #DíaInternacionalDelCroissant


Te explicamos paso a paso, de manera sencilla, cómo hacer la receta de croissants caseros. Tiempo de elaboración, ingredientes,




www.directoalpaladar.com





*Cómo hacer croissants caseros*
Si hemos metido la masa en la nevera volveremos ha realizar el mismo proceso de doblado y amasado dos veces más. Y pasamos a estirar el plastón. Le daremos un tamaño de *unos 40 cm de ancho por lo que dé de largo*.

Se divide la masa, cortándola con una puntilla, en dos mitades. Y haremos triángulos de unos 8 cm de base. Si queremos hacer croissant pequeños cortaremos la masa longitudinalmente en 3 y le daremos un corte a los triángulos de unos 5 cm de base.

A la base del triángulo le damos *un corte de unos 2 cm abriéndolo ligeramente*. Pasamos a enrollarlos desde la base hacia la punta y al mismo tiempo lo ensancharemos ligeramente obteniendo unos cilindros de unos 10 a 12 cm de ancho (de los 8 iniciales).

Colocamos los cilindros en placas de horno. La punta debe quedar en la parte de abajo y le damos forma de cuernos apretándolos hacia la placa o bien los dejamos con forma parisina. Los humedecemos ligeramente dejándolos reposar hasta que doblen el tamaño.

Pintamos con huevo e introducimos en el horno a unos *225 ºC durante unos 10 a 15 minutos*. Al sacarlos los podéis abrillantar con almíbar o espolvorear con azúcar glas.


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Ene 2022)

Los croissants no me gustan , solo como donuts de cafeteria de calidad , la pega el precio 1,70 cada uno


----------



## Teuro (16 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Te hacen un favor. Hoy he corrido una carrera popular, he terminado destrozado y me ha entrado mucha hambre, he comprado bolleria industrial, la mitad a acabado en la basura. Tenía mono de dulce, suele pasar despues de un esfuerzo intenso. Cada vez es peor la calidad de la bolleria industrial, puro veneno, después de comerla te sientes fatigado.



Crema de cacahuete al cacao: Lleva azucar y proteinas.


----------



## el segador (16 Ene 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Me pasa con la coca cola... Antes 0,60€....ahota 0,75€....he dejado de comprarlas.



error ya ha subido a 0,78 euros, en nada los precios subiran varias veces al dia


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (16 Ene 2022)

Yo no tomo bollería salvo muy rara vez. Por supuesto que me encanta el sabor, pero sé el precio a pagar por consumir esa basura.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (16 Ene 2022)

Dejad las putas harinas!


----------



## frankie83 (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Qué raro que aún no ha aparecido el forero de turno a decir que los croissant debes hacerlos tú en casa con harina integral y leche sacada de tu propia vaca.



Tampoco hay que ser tan estricto pero puedes empezar con una buena hogaza de masa madre ;-)

hoy con un euro hice una de kilo y medio a comprarla mínimo 5/6 euracos


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (16 Ene 2022)

Las putas han actualizado tarifas también? Yo más de 50 media hora no quiero pagar


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (16 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si el consumidor no aumenta su poder adquisitivo, sino que lo pierde, ya me dirás que va a pagar...Además suma el acojono derivado de dicho proceso que actúa de manera añadida a la propia pérdida de poder adquisitivo.



Es que hay muchos ahorros de remeros que esquilmar; ya comerán pasteles cuando tengan hambre.


----------



## wopa (16 Ene 2022)

Los croissanes son para la casta. Los pobres comemos galletas María marca blanca.


----------



## spala (16 Ene 2022)

Estos frutos secos valían 1€ en lidl, 5 bolsitas de cacahuetes con pasas
lo han subido a 1,5€, un 50% más!!! cojones! si son cacahuetes, el fruto seco más barato del mundo,

y he visto electrodomésticos q han subido el precio una locura, uno q valía 800€ ahora vale 1200€,
se pasan, solo por el cambio de año suben las cosas un 40 o 50%? están locos? que cojones q le pasa a la gente? les he tenido que escribir y todo, y me dicen "ah el cambio de año", anda a la mierda,


----------



## neofiz (16 Ene 2022)

dmb001 dijo:


> En el Lidl o Mercabrona por 1,50 tienes 5 o 6, no me extraña que la gente se los quiten de las manos.



Yo en un super durante todo el 2021 y hasta el último dia del año compraba 1 bolsa de 11 crusants de marca blanca a 1 euro. En 2022 los veo a 1,40, han subido un 40%.

Y empecé a comprarlos en 2020 cuando recorrer súpers era lo único entretenido por hacer. 

Pd:Super plus marca alteza.


----------



## asqueado (16 Ene 2022)

dmb001 dijo:


> En el Lidl o Mercabrona por 1,50 tienes 5 o 6, no me extraña que la gente se los quiten de las manos.



En el Aldi estan de chocolate a 0,40 centimos, al igual que en el Lidl, yo los compro de higos a brevas, no debo de comerlos pero .........


----------



## kokod (16 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> error ya ha subido a 0,78 euros, en nada los precios subiran varias veces al dia



Como en Argentina recuerdo las anécdotas de mi mejor amigo cuando estuvo una temporada en Argentina, vamos directos a la Argentina 3.0, el tabaco por ejemplo cada día cambiaba de precio, la lejía otro tanto  .


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ene 2022)

Esta semana fui a la frutería habitual con dos bolsas grandes de las que se compran en el Carrefour ,qué habitualmente las llevo llenas...
vi los precios tan desorbitados que cogí muy poco ya puestos lo compro todo en el Mercadona.

Sin embargo por inercia le di las dos bolsas a la dependienta para colocar lo que compré .
Al darme cuenta de la tontería le dije:
mira es que habéis subido tanto los precios que en vez de llevarme dos bolsas me llevo media


----------



## Bobesponjista (16 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> error ya ha subido a 0,78 euros, en nada los precios subiran varias veces al dia



Exacto, compre el viernes una lata y me quedé a cuadros
Las ofertas tipo 3x2 de ciertos super ahora vuelan, la gente ahora mira mucho más por la pasta


----------



## Knight who says ni (16 Ene 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Las putas han actualizado tarifas también? Yo más de 50 media hora no quiero pagar



Creo que van a empezar con el downsizing, 50 euros y si en 10 minutos no te corres te la terminas de machacar entre dos coches...


----------



## usuario baneado (16 Ene 2022)

Si hasta en la confiteria del barrio están a 1,30 y sin competencia porque los hijos vivían muy bien de las rentas. Una vez al hoyo la octogenaria,se cierra el negocio.


----------



## Huliodenoche (16 Ene 2022)

Por mi parte, se los van a tragar.

Por cierto, el café no baja de 1.50.


----------



## XRL (16 Ene 2022)

dmb001 dijo:


> En el Lidl o Mercabrona por 1,50 tienes 5 o 6, no me extraña que la gente se los quiten de las manos.



los del mercadona mmmmmmmmm no hay nada mejor que comerte 2-3-4 curasanes con un vaso de leche con colacao-nesquik xD

pero no hay que abusar 2-3 veces a la semana durante un mes y luego varios meses sin hacerlo,esto mejor hacerlo en invierno que hay menos ganas de nada por el frío  

la demás bollería no me gusta nada,ni donuts ni empanadillas ni susús de crema ni nada,curasanes mandan


----------



## XRL (16 Ene 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Hay sitios cobrando ya un café con leche a 1,80...
> 
> Algunos se ganan el cierre.



en el centro están a ese precio,tomar un café con leche viendo chortinas jijijijeando es lo que tiene

prefiero eso a pagar 1,30-40 con la única visión de abuelos,borrachos pacos y charos


----------



## XRL (16 Ene 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Me pasa con la coca cola... Antes 0,60€....ahota 0,75€....he dejado de comprarlas.



yo compro la de marca blanca,26 centimos


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (16 Ene 2022)

Mercadona es de los.pocos que mantiene precios


----------



## Teofrasto (16 Ene 2022)

Los croissants del mercaroña en envase de tres son de una calidad extraordinaria, a precio de derribo


----------



## Teuro (16 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Creo que van a empezar con el downsizing, 50 euros y si en 10 minutos no te corres te la terminas de machacar entre dos coches...



O el "yo siempre le hecho 20€":

2002: 15 minutos para correrte.
2012: Una mamada de 15 minutos.
2022: Te la chupa 2 minutos, así que si quieres sacarle provecho ven ya masturbado en un 80%.


----------



## Vientosolar (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Qué raro que aún no ha aparecido el forero de turno a decir que los croissant debes hacerlos tú en casa con harina integral y leche sacada de tu propia vaca.



En la versión del ático, la leche es sacada de su propia forera. 

Saludos juapa. Los halcones nunca volvieron a anidar al lado de casa.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (16 Ene 2022)

Yo era de bollería a la mañana con café ...por más que a lo largo del día tengo mis comidas ...de ahora en más a tomar por culo los bollos y panes


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (16 Ene 2022)

Gracias PSOE y gracias plandemia, sin vosotros no habría sido posible lograr esto.


----------



## Vientosolar (16 Ene 2022)

Por un café pequeño cortado me estaban cobrando 1.40-150 (según fuera el dueño o una camarera) en la única cafetería semi soportable de la ciudad donde tengo que pasar los días de diario. El otro día me cobraron 1.70. Eso son casi 300 pesetas por un café pequeño que cumple mínimos, pero no es la ostia, no tienes vistas a los Campos Eliseos, o al Gran Cañón, sino al pasar de gente cutre y fea por un sitio horrendo, dónde sólo hay hormigón, terrazo y asfalto. 

Obviamente yo tengo cafetera buena, café de orígenes y casa donde tomármelo. En el puto país de los bares, no podrás ir al bar, tampoco podrás tener un trabajo de calidad, tampoco vida cultural. Podrás ver la sexta y serás feliz.


----------



## L'omertá (16 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Te hacen un favor. Hoy he corrido una carrera popular, he terminado destrozado y me ha entrado mucha hambre, he comprado bolleria industrial, la mitad a acabado en la basura. Tenía mono de dulce, suele pasar despues de un esfuerzo intenso. Cada vez es peor la calidad de la bolleria industrial, puro veneno, después de comerla te sientes fatigado.



Por compromiso compré un hornazo hace 7 meses. El mejor de la ciudad. Tres días de cagalera era puro plástico, no es broma.


----------



## L'omertá (16 Ene 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> En el Aldi estan de chocolate a 0,40 centimos, al igual que en el Lidl, yo los compro de higos a brevas, no debo de comerlos pero .........



¿Qué tal andas? Si te leo veo que todo bien. Un abrazo.


----------



## Niño prodigio (16 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a la dependienta (…)le dije:
> mira es que habéis subido tanto los precios que en vez de llevarme dos bolsas me llevo media



Seguro que esa noche no duerme.
Monstro


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ene 2022)

Niño prodigio dijo:


> Seguro que esa noche no duerme.
> Monstro



pues realmente ha perdido un buen cliente. 

Lógicamente parar el coche para llenar dos bolsas en una frutería es porque tiene los precios y la calidad más competitiva que el mercadona o el carrefour. 
En el momento que igualen o superen los precios de un hipermercado, ya no vuelves . 
Es así .


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Ene 2022)

dmb001 dijo:


> En el Lidl o Mercabrona por 1,50 tienes 5 o 6, no me extraña que la gente se los quiten de las manos.



Los putos cruasans chicosos y llenos de grasas saturadas que hoy valen 1,50 costaban 80 céntimos el año pasado por estas fechas


----------



## Niño prodigio (16 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues realmente ha perdido un buen cliente.
> 
> Lógicamente parar el coche para llenar dos bolsas en una frutería es porque tiene los precios y la calidad más competitiva que el mercadona o el carrefour.
> En el momento que igualen o superen los precios de un hipermercado, ya no vuelves .
> Es así .



Yo no miro tanto el precio sino la calidac.

Comprar fruta verde (o de corcho) o carne o pescado malo.. de qué me sirve?

Prefiero pagar 2 euros de algo que me alimente que no 1 y sea mejor tirarlo. Las grandes superficies
no tienen nada que hacer ahí


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ene 2022)

Niño prodigio dijo:


> Yo no miro tanto el precio sino la calidac.
> 
> Comprar fruta verde (o de corcho) o carne o pescado malo.. de qué me sirve?
> 
> ...



en este caso , ni calidad ni precio .


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 Ene 2022)

por 1,50 te compras 5 del mercaroña, que están bastante decentes


----------



## Drogoprofe (16 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Te hacen un favor. Hoy he corrido una carrera popular, he terminado destrozado y me ha entrado mucha hambre, he comprado bolleria industrial, la mitad a acabado en la basura. Tenía mono de dulce, suele pasar despues de un esfuerzo intenso. Cada vez es peor la calidad de la bolleria industrial, puro veneno, después de comerla te sientes fatigado.



Me pasa con la pizza


----------



## Abort&cospelo (16 Ene 2022)

Mariconadas

Ese precio esta establecido a nivel regional/local. 

Los putos bollos y la reposteria es algo para comer de vez en cuando, no en modo gordo cebon.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (16 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los croissant debes hacerlos tú en casa con harina integral y leche sacada de tu propia vaca.



Quitáis las ganas de vivir.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Ene 2022)

Pues te va a comprar el croissant tu puta madre


----------



## Ungaunga (16 Ene 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Calidad = dolor de barriga y diarrea,
> Yo ya he decidido no comprar bollería ( con lo rica que está) porque sienta mal



¿Intolerancia a la lactosa? La bollería puede llevar grandes cantidades.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (16 Ene 2022)

En España no viste jamás un _croissant_ en ninguna parte en tu vida.

El día que me comí uno en París, en cualquier panadería de barrio barata, me di cuenta.

Lo de España debería estar prohibido llamarlo _croissant_. Que lo llamen masa de aceite de girasol o algo.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (16 Ene 2022)

Comer _cruasanes_ es de fachas, machistas y antivacunas.

Mejor comer mierda (literalmente) ... Me lo ha dicho un comunista.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (16 Ene 2022)

Gusanos y saltamontes fritos cada día más cerca de vuestras bocas.


----------



## teperico (16 Ene 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Ayer, a la misma hora, pocos pasteles y bollería a la venta. Hoy tenían De todo. Se ve que la pequeña subida del.50%, les ha permitido vender una mierda



No hay problema, la ley de oferta y demanda se encargará de regularlo


----------



## thanos2 (16 Ene 2022)

Tranquilos, vamos a comer piedras del suelo para matar el hambre.


----------



## Mellizio (17 Ene 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> ¿Intolerancia a la lactosa? La bollería puede llevar grandes cantidades.



No,
La bollería de por si no es saludable, pues la bollería industrial con productos de baja calidad e hidrogenados para que aguanten semanas sin pudrirse por ahorrar costes y fijar precios bajos el resultado final es basura para el estómago.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Ene 2022)

Desenganchaos de ese maldito pollo blanco. 0% de consumo de azúcar.


----------



## Kbkubito (17 Ene 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Prueba con los sostenibles, resilientes y muy socialistas gusanos



Al final es lo único que van a poder pagar los que votan a la izmierda. Que se jodan.


----------



## Kbkubito (17 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> en mi barrio un bar ha hecho eso birras de 2 leuros a 2,50 ..resultado no va nadie ,,



Un barril de Mahou de 50ltr cuesta 100€.
Habrá que tenerla fria? A 200€/Mwh. El vaso lo querrá limpio? El agua no ha subido?
Habrá que pagarle mínimo 14000€/año al camarero? 
El alquiler del local?
Lo raro es que no hayan puesto la birra a 4€.


----------



## vanderwilde (17 Ene 2022)

Una tostá, o dos, empapadas en aceite y con ajo refregado. El que no quiera oler la peste de la boca que se tape la nariz.

Y los bares son una estafa, y lo llevan siendo de toda la vida, y yo he entrado mucho, hasta que me di cuenta. Y ahora peor, pero yo no tengo la culpa que los crujan a impuestos, que se quejen. Poco me van a sacar a mí más.

Litronas van y litronas vienen, y fino, del supermercado. Las tapas se las hace uno en la cocina, que para eso está.


----------



## Vientosolar (17 Ene 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Un barril de Mahou de 50ltr cuesta 100€.
> Habrá que tenerla fria? A 200€/Mwh. El vaso lo querrá limpio? El agua no ha subido?
> Habrá que pagarle mínimo 14000€/año al camarero?
> El alquiler del local?
> Lo raro es que no hayan puesto la birra a 4€.



En muchos países de Europa no hay bares. Que es lo que pasa cuando pones un tercio a 4 euros, en ausencia de otros valores añadidos. Que los 4 euros en los Campos Eliseos, en un sitio con un techo de alto de 4 metros bien diseñado y bien decorado, en un entorno estupendo no te digo yo que no. Pero en un bar Paco montado en los bajos de un edificio de mini pisos paco, con los coches aparcados al menos de un metro que hay hasta la calzada, con vistas a la pared de enfrente y un local que carece de toda magia, tiene un recorrido limitado.

Y te digo más: no hace tantos años el café estaba a 100 pesetas, y no era barato. Para los más jovencitos, 0.60. Allá por 2001 lo subieron de golpe a 1 euro por sus cojones morenos, y eso era una burrada. Y es que encima el 95% mínimo de los establecimientos te ponen un vaso de caña con un café torrefacto y leche y ya. Joder, que no hay tantos productos que preparar en un bar como para no aprender a tirar un café. Con la de bares que hay. Yo me tomaba con compañeros 3 cafés diarios tal vez, en jornadas muy largas. Ahora me tomo entre 1 y 4 al mes fuera de casa. 

Y con los restaurantes igual. Menús del día cada vez más caros y más cutres. Ya va tocando pagar 15-20 euros para poder comer con unos mínimos y eso no es razonable con los sueldos que tenemos. Se pierde el concepto de menú del día. 

Entre la poca profesionalidad del sector en general, y la depredación in crescendo del Estado, al final no tendremos tampoco bares y seremos tan felices como con las demás cosas que nos están quitando con nuestros propios votos.


----------



## reconvertido (17 Ene 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Ayer, a la misma hora, pocos pasteles y bollería a la venta. Hoy tenían De todo. Se ve que la pequeña subida del.50%, les ha permitido vender una mierda



¿Esto dónde ha sido?


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Ene 2022)

pulopure dijo:


> Pues me suena que la traducción era cruz santa. Por la forma de la media luna mora
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk



Pues más o menos tiene razón, además es de origen Austriaco y no Francés como piensa todo el mundo. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## zirick (17 Ene 2022)

El social-comunismo quiere que pases de comer croissants a comer insectos. 
Vamos bien.


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Ene 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Hay sitios cobrando ya un café con leche a 1,80...
> 
> Algunos se ganan el cierre.



Con los precios del local y la electricidad actuales tienen que subir precios o cerrar.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Julc (17 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Qué raro que aún no ha aparecido el forero de turno a decir que los croissant debes hacerlos tú en casa con harina integral y leche sacada de tu propia vaca.



Los croissants se hacen con hojaldre casero con harina de tus campos y mantequilla sacada de la leche de tu propia vaca.


----------



## Agilipollado (17 Ene 2022)

Lo que hay que hacer es como si hizo en Argentina, comprar los croissants el mismo dia que se cobra la nómina, pues al dia siguiente ya seran un 50% mas caros.


----------



## tomaspg (17 Ene 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Esa es la clave del capitalismo actual: los salarios pierdn y pierden.....deflación de cajón a.la.vuelta de la esquina



Esto no tiene nada que ver con el capitalismo sino lo contrario: economía planificada. 
La verdadera razón de la inflación está en la expansión monetaria, y el escenario que se puede venir es la estanflación, mucho peor que la deflación.
Ya veremos cómo evoluciona pero no pinta bien


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Ene 2022)

Pues en el Burger King a tenido que dar marcha atrás y volver a su antigua política de ofertas. Las quitaron para poner la aplicación de fidelización, pero parece que no ha funcionado. la muchachada y las familias humildes comen basura, peor barata. Ayer otra vez el 2x7. 

Ese es el camino.


----------



## astur_burbuja (17 Ene 2022)

La hostia va a ser antológica. Solo faltan los despidos, que vendrán, para completar una crisis en condiciones, de las de verdad.

Que te cobren por un “café” (lo que sirven en España en el 99.9% de los bares, son aguas negras industriales) 1,5 euros, en un pais de fracasados que aspiran o a ser parásito público o ganan sueldos de perdedor, es imposible de sostener.

Solo los parásitos públicos y los pensionistas verán subir sus ingresos pero mucho menos que la inflación. Esas subidas vendrán via subida de impuestos a los pobres-medios, que a duras penas ya son capaces de mantener sus gustos paco de mierda. Asi que la economia en negro va a ser tipo la de la época del estraperlo.

Acabareis comprando filetes de ternera expuesto encima de la cama de una habitación de motel asqueroso.


----------



## astur_burbuja (17 Ene 2022)

Añado a mi último post

España es tan decadente y ha degenerado tanto, que hasta en las putas se nota.

En la última crisis al menos hubo un flujo de zorras a la prostitución y había cantidad y calidad.

Por ahora no veo eso en esta pre-crisis. Veo muy cómodas a las Millennials y universitarias, por la calle.


----------



## risto mejido (17 Ene 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues en el Burger King a tenido que dar marcha atrás y volver a su antigua política de ofertas. Las quitaron para poner la aplicación de fidelización, pero parece que no ha funcionado. la muchachada y las familias humildes comen basura, peor barata. Ayer otra vez el 2x7.
> 
> Ese es el camino.



ayer nos dimos un homenaje y fuimos al burguer king, pedimos ofertas y cual ha sido nuestra sorpresa al ver las hamburguesas mas pequeñas, menos carne .... en la oferta de dos menus por 7 euros

ahora te tienes que dar de alta en una app que rastrea todos tus movimientos para poder acceder a ofertas, lo cual me niego y volvimos este finde porque habian puesto la oferta de 2x7 , creo que tardara en que volvamos a pisar ahi, nos sentimos engañados


----------



## JvB (17 Ene 2022)

Cómo me recuerda todo esto cuando se pasó el coste del botellín de 100pts a 1€ justificado por el cambio de moneda .... 
Ese 50% suena a números redondos más que al incremento de costes reales.


----------



## Jackblack (17 Ene 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Ahí le has dado.....estamos a las puertas del 2008, pero con brutales deudas públicas mundiales



Eso será la economía del estado.
La economía de las familias están mucho peor que en 2008.


----------



## Julc (17 Ene 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Los croissants del mercaroña en envase de tres son de una calidad extraordinaria, a precio de derribo



Y al día siguiente, aún se pueden comer pero no están tan buenos.
Al tercer día ya no.
Señal que llevan poca mierda


----------



## aris (17 Ene 2022)

Cuando pasemos de cobrar la nómina mensual a semanal dirán que es culpa del capitalismo, cuando el salario sea diario seguirá siendo culpa del capitalismo y cuando cobremos dos veces al día para poder ir corriendo a hacer la compra antes de que suban los precios dirán que es culpa de la extrema derecha y que salimos más fuertes... seguid votando a la basura socialcomunista... qué puede salir mal.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No os volváis locos, con esto y 10 minutos de horno te haces 15:
> 
> *Ingredientes*
> Para 15 unidades
> ...



Suma materiales más energía más que igual no encuentras como darles el "toque" 

E irás al panadero y se los comprarás a 2 euros o al precio que te pida


----------



## JyQ (17 Ene 2022)

Inflación -> subida de precios -> bajón del consumo -> paro -> miseria


----------



## Viviendo Digno (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 908949



BRUTAL!!!!


----------



## Infomanuel (17 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que deberías hacer los croissants en casa, usando harina integral y la leche directamente de tu propia vaca.


----------



## asqueado (17 Ene 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Qué tal andas? Si te leo veo que todo bien. Un abrazo.




Igualmente, aqui estamos aguantando, todavia no he cogido el bicho, ni siguiera me he resfriado, los que me rodean su sistema inmune a ido a tomar por culo con vacunarse, antes me miraban como un bicho, ahora se arrepienten de ello por todos los problemas que tienen


----------



## Lionelhut (17 Ene 2022)

Pues q se meta el croissant por el culo


----------



## Inyusto (17 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los croissant debes hacerlos tú en casa con harina integral y leche sacada de tu propia vaca.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (17 Ene 2022)

Lionelhut dijo:


> Pues q se meta el croissant por el culo



Es lo que le pasara


----------



## ciberobrero (17 Ene 2022)

A los sociatas siempre os ha gustado la inflación no? Si ya lo dice vuesteo menestro más chachi: el dinero lo crea el sector público así que es el que crea riqueza (u otra sandez parecida). Será que te has equivocado y si le pides el croissant a un funci te lo da por tu euro


----------



## trompicabalas (17 Ene 2022)

Yo antes compraba una bolsa de magdalenas de 1 euro en Carrefour y también en Lidl. Ahora veo que se han puesto de acuerdo y valen como 1,69 euros.


----------



## JuanMacClane (17 Ene 2022)

Redondeo del Euro 2.0


----------



## dcuartero (17 Ene 2022)

Buenos días, en la pastelería de mi zona el café con leche a pasado de costar 1'20 a 1'50 eur 30 cts de subida de un día para otro, le he dicho a la jefa que era el último café que me tomaba y me sale con que es que a ellos les han subido el precio del café, acto seguido me he ido al Alcampo y al ver una promoción de 500 gramos de café a 3,25 normalmente cuesta 5,28 pues he comprado 14 paquetes unos 7 kilos de café del bueno, por supuesto ya no desayuno en ningún bar por lo mismo por cierto al Bar de donde iba paga de luz actualmente 2900 euros, este país se va a la mierda por cierto este mismo bar pagaba el año pasado 800 eur, quien pueda que emigre de aquí, saludos.


----------



## amanciortera (17 Ene 2022)

Se os van a quitar las ganas de ir a los bares por las clavadas que os van a meter, a ver si asi abris los ojos


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 Ene 2022)

Inyusto dijo:


>



todo casi todo el trabajo que cuesta hacer una mierda de hamburguesa o casi cualquier comida, lo hace el petroleo

si no hubiese petroleo... muy poca gente podría permitirse el lujo de estar bien nutrida


----------

